# DAEJEON | Daejeon International Convention Center | 4 fl | Pro



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://m.sejongtv.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=96852


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice, but...they must know that they can't put "DICC" on the roof of their convention center. It's just too easy.


----------

